# My First Mattene Haul....



## stephie06 (Oct 7, 2007)

I absolutley LOVE the Mattene Collection. I plan on going back to get Composure and Cafe Matte when I haul away at McQueen this Thursday. Here's what I got:

- 12 Pan Palette (not pictured)
- Brush Cleanser (not pictured)
- Mystery Kohl Power (they finally had it in! not pictured)
- 40s Pink Mattene l/s
- Flattering Mattene l/s
- Poise Mattene l/s
- Powersuit Mattene l/s
- Seriously Rich Mattene l/s
- You Say Tomato Mattene l/s
- Classic Dame Mattene l/s

Artificial Light:






Natural Light:





I put up my swatches on the Mattene swatches thread here http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...321#post888321

and more on my beauty blog if y'all are interested. I'm SO excited for McQueen!!!!! Four more days and counting


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 7, 2007)

Hehe I picked up 40s Pink today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to go back and get Powersuit. :! I tried on Poise and Flattering but 40s pink looked the best on me, and the MA agreed. Great Haul girl!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 8, 2007)

Great haul! Mattenes rock!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 10, 2007)

those are so pretty! thanks for tempting me *grr*


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 15, 2007)

Great haul! Enjoy!​


----------

